
Introducing Bitbucket Pipelines - cheerioty
https://bitbucket.org/product/features/pipelines
======
sytse
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11759733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11759733)

------
techdragon
Now this is something to differentiate them from GitHub, which was desperately
needed after GitHub changed their prices recently.

~~~
sdesol
I've always said, hosting Git repos will turn into a commodity product and I
think that's what we are seeing. The logical evolution will be to provide
services/features that compliments Git hosting, which cannot be easily
replicated.

------
packetized
I'm experiencing a strong sense of déjà vu.

